
Ask HN: Why has nobody fixed the car buying experience? - julia01
used or new
======
CyberFonic
Perhaps you could be more specific as to how you consider the experience
"broken".

Having bought both new and used cars over the years, I wouldn't buy a car
without checking it over and taking it for a test drive. Due to that physical
aspect, I'm not sure what you wish to "fix".

Assuming that you dislike car dealers and pushy salespeople, you can buy used
cars privately through any one of several websites and use brokers who have
access to considerable discounts if you want to buy new.

